# Mahoning CO *OH* Male #694 Ronaldo PTS- 09/10/08



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11840529

This wonderful dog came in on:
SEPTEMBER 4
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
SEPTEMBER 10
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!!


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bump


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

You know that picture is not doing him justice. You can tell by the look on his face that he is one handsome fellow. Too bad there is no other information about him??


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

This shelter always takes pics of the dogs thru the bars of the cage so you can;t even see the body. But he is a handsome guy.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

A friend of mine put her name on this boy to SAVE him from being HEARTSTICKED she is praying someone will step up and want him ???







she can't take him in, just giving him more time


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Vicki- did she make it over to see him? He looks beautiful!


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Wendy, she will be going over to see him tomorrow. We need a RESCUE or someone to save him


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just called the shelter. Wasn't the easiest person to deal with. 

He officially goes up for adoption tomorrow and there are 2 names on him. They will be calling the people tomorrow. He told me to call back tomorrow afternoon to see if they are going to adopt him.

I may have someone in that area on Friday that can pull him if he isn't adopted.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Great news!! I hope he gets adopted. 
Any chance you helping the girl ROSE at Trumbull County dog pound? she has her own thread.


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11832380


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

just spoke to shelter. Someone named Mary is coming today to look at him. If he isn;t adopted today, he will probably have until Friday, so it might be a good idea to call and put your name on him.


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaI just called the shelter. Wasn't the easiest person to deal with.
> 
> He officially goes up for adoption tomorrow and there are 2 names on him. They will be calling the people tomorrow. He told me to call back tomorrow afternoon to see if they are going to adopt him.
> 
> I may have someone in that area on Friday that can pull him if he isn't adopted.


I have had the same problem with them - very rude and not helpful at all - frustrating.........


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

update on this boy, friend of mine went to visit him tonight. She had him out on a leash walking around, he has a great disposition. He is* VERY* thin







has hot spot on his one hip. 







PLEASE can a RESCUE take this boy? I have someone who will pull him and help with transport.
Brightstar???


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP.............


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

This boy is being pulled by someone who CARES..,he is VERY thin (30 lbs underweight) and needs to see the vet ASAP. She is taking him to vet tomorrow and will foster him for a couple days and get some meat on his bones.. Please is there a RESCUE or someone who could take this sweet boy??


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

Can you post more about his temperment. How is he with dogs, cats, people, food aggression??? Any information is helpful. As this may help a prospective RESCUE in deciding whether they can step up or not...
Its hard to say "yes" when you don't necessarily have all of the details and information as to what you are saying "yes" too. Good or bad at least there would be some awareness as to the challenges or the blessings that would lie ahead with Ronaldo.


----------



## Froggydog (Jan 2, 2007)

I am the person who got Ronaldo out of the pound. So far, I can tell you he shows no food aggression with people even though he is starving. We are feeding him small amounts every 4 hours or so. He has a calm personality around people. I have not had him near my other dogs as he has not been to the vet and I worry about my 12 year old GSD catching something. Unfortunately, I am not able to keep him long term right now. I just knew that he would have been put down on Friday at the pound and I did not want that to happen. I also know that so many rescues are full, but hopefully someone has room for one more. I have a vet appointment today at 11:45 and will let everyone know what I find out. I will also post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh I cannot wait to see him!


----------



## Froggydog (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, we just got back from the vet. That was a long two hours - they squeezed us in! Ranger (his new name) weighs a whopping 42 pounds. He needs to gain a good 15-20 pounds. First surprise - the vet thought he was ten years old. I don't know if I think he is that old. He is gray around the muzzle but he is very energetic for his age and current health condition, but we'll say ten. Second surprise - he is heartworm negative. He does have some flea dermatitus, hookworms and a slight upper respiratory infection but we got a wormer, antibiotic and some medicated shampoo plus all of his shots. The vet wasn't sure about the sore on his hip - he wants to recheck it after we treat the fleas, his skins heals and he puts on some weight. Ranger was unsure at the vet's office but I saw no signs of aggression. Only when they were clipping his nails and checking his back end did he really protest verbally - he has the same shepherd "yodel" as my twelve year old! He is really becoming affectionate - he pushes his nose under your hand to get you to pet him and loves to rest his paw on your arms or legs or whatever part of you he can reach. He also leans against you - he is so cute! So does anyone have room for him? I can transport within a two or three hour area. I haven't gotten any pictures yet - will work on that next!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am so glad you were able to pull him and get him to safety.

How old is he?


----------



## Froggydog (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in my replay - we had no electricity from Sunday until 2 am this morning. The vet guessed that Ranger is 10, but after having him for three days, I would say he is around 5. He has tons of energy, loves to play, is very affectionate and unbelievably smart. His coat is already improving and he seems to have put on a little weight just from eating four small meals each day. He appears to be housebroken - no accidents as of yet. He loves people and other dogs. If I didn't already have three dogs, I would love to keep him, but my little dogs are not adjusting so well. I know there are always more dogs than foster homes, but I just can't keep him long term. Does any rescue have room for one more? I do have pictures - as soon as I figure out how, I will post them.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you Alisa for saving "Ronaldo" now called "Ranger"









I hope a rescue or someone who wants to adopt a nice boy will get in touch with you.

Keep me posted on him


----------



## Froggydog (Jan 2, 2007)

Just bumping poor Ranger up. I know he is out of the shelter and not in danger of being put down, but he still needs a long term foster or forever home as soon as possible.


----------



## Froggydog (Jan 2, 2007)

Just an update on Ranger. He is doing so well! His skin looks good, he is gaining weight slowly but surely, and his cough is gone. All he needs now is to be neutered and gain weight. His personality is really coming out! He is so smart and always ready to play. He is dog friendly and good with my kids. All of the hard work is done - does anyone have room for him? He truly is a great dog and will make someone a wonderful pet.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bump for Ranger--he's still looking for his forever home


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Rubygirl- thank you for pulling him!! I hope when a rescue has room they will make a spot for him- he may not be in immediate danger but none the less this is a temp. situation for him out of the kindness of your heart. I cant wait to see more pics!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry, did not realize he was with someone. I must have missed the second page of posts. Hope he gets a rescue to take him soon!


----------



## Froggydog (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the "bumps"! Ranger is doing so well. He is filling out and his coat looks great. He is a real character! I forgot how funny a young shepherd is - mine is 12! My husband and I think he is younger everyday - the vet was way, way off with 10. We are now guessing around 4. He is so full of energy and he is a great running partner. We take him just around the block once or twice for now and he gets right into position next to our side and never pulls or stops. Even though he is such a great dog, I know we can't keep him. Three dogs is our limit, so hopefully a rescue will step up and foster him when they get an opening. Thanks to anyone keeping tabs on him!


----------

